# 06 altima, what wires do i hook up to the output line converter?



## adr1024 (May 1, 2007)

I'm new to the forum. I have an audiobahn amp and an audiobahn 15'' sub. Everything is wired except for the line output converter. I cannot find a wiring diagrahm anywhere. Can somebody help me? I need BASS!


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Sorry, I know that doesn't help, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## vash.t.s. (Feb 6, 2006)

lol... kinda related to this but can u easily remove the factory radio?


----------



## adr1024 (May 1, 2007)

yes. just pull off the bottom half where the a/c controls are. then take off the section where the vents are. there are 4 screws and the factory radio is out.


----------

